# Where to buy shrimp



## Iain Sutherland (6 Aug 2011)

Hi looking to buy 10-15 shrimp for a 13g tank that is nearly ready.
Any recommendations for where to buy??... looksing for either cystals or cherrys not too high grade... 
Everytime i see them in the LFS they look pretty unwell and sad!!  
thanks a lot


----------



## Tom (6 Aug 2011)

Kesgrave Tropicals  They're my local, and have a good eBay shop. They're a real hobbyist shop, and have loads of strange and random stuff!


----------



## Matt Warner (6 Aug 2011)

Aqua Essentials sell a few different types of shrimp!


----------



## hotweldfire (6 Aug 2011)

Whereabouts you based?


----------



## Matt Warner (6 Aug 2011)

This store also looks quite good for shrimp
beeshrimp.co.uk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (7 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions guys....
im based in Cambridge and have used Kesgraves a few times... unfortunately the last time i went there i said i wouldnt go back.  Ive never had a problem with any fish ive bought i just got put off with the amount of dead fish in the tanks.  That said i know a lot of people use them and recommend them...

I guess what i really want is someone on here that has a good breeding population who wants to sell some... and not for £7.99 each!!! That is a crazy price for ungraded shrimp!!

So anyone want to sell some???


----------



## hotweldfire (7 Aug 2011)

Matty1983 said:
			
		

> This store also looks quite good for shrimp
> beeshrimp.co.uk



I can vouch for this lot. Got some off them this week. Guy who runs it was very helpful and the quality of the shrimp, CBS in particular, was high. Not cheap but worth it I reckon.

I have some high grade cherries/low grade sakuras that should be ready soon but have no experience of shipping them and am rather paranoid about doing so.


----------



## kev88 (9 Aug 2011)

I'll look to take some off your hand! what price range are you looking at.. i would rather meet and collect rather then wait for a delivery by Royal Mail...


----------



## Ben M (10 Aug 2011)

I also have some Sakura shrimp for sale and will post (I have posted in the past with no probs. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## kev88 (10 Aug 2011)

Ben M said:
			
		

> I also have some Sakura shrimp for sale and will post (I have posted in the past with no probs. PM me if you're interested.



would rather collect as theres no one home for to wait for postman... you near london?


----------



## a1Matt (10 Aug 2011)

i have blue pearl shrimp for sale (imported from Germany, then bred on). Collection from se9 (preferred) or postage.


----------



## Ben M (10 Aug 2011)

Sorry mate, I'm in East Yorkshire.


----------



## kev88 (10 Aug 2011)

Ben M said:
			
		

> Sorry mate, I'm in East Yorkshire.



Ah bugger! thanks anyway


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 Aug 2011)

Hey Ben, call me stupid but what are sakura?  i have had a quick search online and lots about red amano shrimp...? others saying it is just a grade of red cherry...?  i am open to suggestions of shrimp so this could be a possibility.  What sort of prices and any chance of some pics??
Thanks


----------



## Alastair (10 Aug 2011)

Hi. Look in the for sale thread for a post offering cherry shrimp uk only by supercoley. His prices are wickedly good and shrimp are in great condition. I've had them arrive laden with eggs too. Put it this way. I got 30 shrimp delivered for 25 quid. I'll try find the link


----------



## Ben M (10 Aug 2011)

Hi I've replied to your pm, and in case anybody else was wondering sakura shrimp are higher grade cherry shrimp.


----------



## hotweldfire (10 Aug 2011)

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/foru...-Grading-system-of-Cherry-to-Fire-Red-Shrimps


----------



## hotweldfire (10 Aug 2011)

Kev, have sent PM


----------



## kev88 (11 Aug 2011)

Cool.


----------



## Bungy (13 Sep 2011)

I have approx 2000 Cherries, line bread by me over a number of years, I sell and I post.

20 shrimp for £10 including free delivery.  Go like hot cakes and no problems with postage.

PM me if interested.

Here's a pic or 2....

Mature female








2 Males


----------



## Jessica sergeant (28 May 2018)

Hi just wondering if anyone has any shrimp for sale an could post to gt yarmouth? Looking for cherry but not reds as have reds already. thank you


----------



## Konsa (28 May 2018)

Jessica sergeant said:


> Hi just wondering if anyone has any shrimp for sale an could post to gt yarmouth? Looking for cherry but not reds as have reds already. thank you


Hi
When U mix different coloured cherries they revert back to the wild dull variety in time as they cross breed.U will be better with one colour only.If your water is suitable U can have some taiwan bees that will produce different coloured offspring but they are a bit more difficult and require softer stable water parameters.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Jessica sergeant (29 May 2018)

Hi yeah i know that  im wanting for a shrimp tank im setting up.


----------



## alto (2 Jun 2018)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> When U mix different coloured cherries they revert back to the wild dull variety in time as they cross breed.
> Regards Konsa


Curious if you actually experienced this?

A somewhat different opinion from a couple ShrimpSpot breeders


----------



## Konsa (2 Jun 2018)

Hi
I did once mix them and got about 30% of the offspring   in clear colour along with mix of both colours. After I split them but  my parents were not  really good grade to start with and I never selectively breed them for colour anyway.
Regards Konsa


----------



## kadoxu (4 Jun 2018)

Konsa said:


> but my parents were not really good grade to start with


My parents weren't high grade either, but I turned up ok(ish)!  (Sorry, couldn't help it!)


----------



## alto (4 Jun 2018)

kadoxu said:


> My parents weren't high grade either, but I turned up ok(ish)!  (Sorry, couldn't help it!)


Yeah but is that a personal or objective analysis 

(It's contagious     )


----------



## kadoxu (5 Jun 2018)

alto said:


> Yeah but is that a personal or objective analysis
> 
> (It's contagious     )


Obviously personal!  (okay... I'll stop now)


----------



## Jessica sergeant (8 Jun 2018)

Thanks everyone i got myself some shrimps in the end.


----------



## AllieG (5 Jul 2018)

Where did you end up getting them from?


----------



## Jessica sergeant (4 Aug 2018)

Im interested if still available x


----------



## Jessica sergeant (15 Aug 2018)

Bungy said:


> I have approx 2000 Cherries, line bread by me over a number of years, I sell and I post.
> 
> 20 shrimp for £10 including free delivery.  Go like hot cakes and no problems with postage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris jowett (19 Dec 2018)

Anyone got any red cherry shrimp for sale, I live in Hull and looking to add to my numbers. Can pickup if its local


----------

